# ALS - walk, Bear Creek Park, Surrey, BC



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I have met some really great people on this site, learned a ton of stuff about keeping fish, got some great deals and expanded my hobby.....
Well, just a note other than fishy stuff.....I am helping some people with ALS and this weekend is a walk for awareness and to find a cure....I am shaving my head this Friday...and trying to get some awareness to this disease....

Come down to Bear Creek Park in Surrey on Saturday .....starting at 10:00 am., the walk is free, but the price on awareness is price less. 

Thanks for letting me share,


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Where in bear creek park?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

In Surrey, BC....King George...


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

> I am shaving my head this Friday


LMAO!!
I think that before & after shots of this should be mandatory for this thread.
All those in favor say Aye!!!!! 
Cheers!!!!

PS; A great thing you're doing. Another example of the fine people we have on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

aye the before and after pics.......
great work.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I know where Bear Creek park is, but I was asking where in bear creek park. Saturdays are usually very busy, and I would be looking for someone I have never met before. BTW I can walk to bear creek park from my place.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Aye......lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

We used to raise money for ALS to, my grandpa passed away from it. We had the blue flowers by donation for about 10 years back in lillooet, till my grandma got to old. Good luck.
Yes before and after shots.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Aye...


-Mike


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a large event by the track field....you will see tents, dancers, banners, venders, last year there were clowns and stuff for the kids as well...I'll be the fat old guy without any hair...lol


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I should be able to make it. I will try and wear my BCAquaria shirt. I had to cancel out on Alym's event in Stanley park as it was to soon after my car crash.
I hope to see you there.

Steve


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

That was a pretty good event. They were right, in three yrs or so they should be able to get a large group of people there.

Steve


----------

